# Simparica and Bravecto



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I called my vet and asked about tick protection for Pipper on the chance that we go to a cottage next month. We're pretty safe here at home from ticks but cottage country is higher risk. The vet said they recommend Bravecto or Simparica. Both are a chewable, one is given once a month, the other is given once in 3 months. I just worry about the safety of these products because I looked them up and both are fairly new. Has anyone here used either of these? I am just so paranoid about giving him something different. Sherry recommended Dr Mercola essential oil spray but apparently it can't be shipped to Canada due to "import restrictions".


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ok I just read an article that talks about Bravecto being suspected in the deaths of dogs. Why would vets carry it and recommend it. Obviously this is being crossed off my list. 
Just read the same thing about Simparica too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

I can not be of much help. Luck does not go outside so we do not use flea and tick.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My holistic vet said that when going to someplace with a high risk, essential oils aren't as effective as a topical. We use an essential oils spray from Only Natural Pet most of the time but before going to the cabin in the summer I do use K9 Advantix. I wouldn't use anything oral because of all of the problems Tessa has had with digestive problems.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maggieh said:


> My holistic vet said that when going to someplace with a high risk, essential oils aren't as effective as a topical. We use an essential oils spray from Only Natural Pet most of the time but before going to the cabin in the summer I do use K9 Advantix. I wouldn't use anything oral because of all of the problems Tessa has had with digestive problems.


What do you use for heartworm? I use Revolution so I have to wonder about the safety of using 2 different topicals especially since Revolution also protects against fleas and one kind of tick. I have to be the biggest worry wart in the world. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Essential oils do work---it is just that most people do not correctly use them. It always needs to be shaken before use & it has to be used every time one goes out---no exceptions. I have used it for over 4 yrs. without any issues.
Kitzel had a huge allergic reaction to Advantix as a young guy, and he is not overly allergic (as Lisi is). 
I am not sure what I will do about heart worm in Texas. I am shaking in my boots over this one!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm lucky. Where I live in New Mexico we don't have fles or ticks so I'm no help at all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

pippersmom said:


> What do you use for heartworm? I use Revolution so I have to wonder about the safety of using 2 different topicals especially since Revolution also protects against fleas and one kind of tick. I have to be the biggest worry wart in the world. :blush:


We use Sentinel and have never had a problem with it. Anything with ivermectine (like heart guard) upsets their stomachs and they've done fine with Sentinel.

Sandi, even with using essential oils exactly as directed, when we've been in the Shawnee forest, they still wind up with a couple of ticks hanging on their coats. Our holistic vet is familiar with that part of our state and said that while he normally says to stay away from anything but essential oils, he recommends using a topical (half dose) one week before our trip south. Tessa has already had to have one course of doxy for a TBD; we don't want a second. 

Save​


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy, i have had great luck with Wondercide Evolve for the last few years and we are loaded with ticks and fleas around here. i believe they ship to canada.
As far as heartworm, i test my girls every 4 months. i do not treat them with heartguard, ect. The conditions have to be just right in order for them to get infected.
Here is an article for you to read:
Is Heartworm Prevention Necessary For Your Dog?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Kathy, i have had great luck with Wondercide Evolve for the last few years and we are loaded with ticks and fleas around here. i believe they ship to canada.
> As far as heartworm, i test my girls every 4 months. i do not treat them with heartguard, ect. The conditions have to be just right in order for them to get infected.
> Here is an article for you to read:
> Is Heartworm Prevention Necessary For Your Dog?



This product sounds like it could work but I wonder if its safe to use along with the Revolution. I don't want to stop the Revolution because I've always used it and we are In a high risk area for heartworm but since it protects against fleas too it worries me to be doubling the flea protection. Ugh decisions. I've already pretty much decided that it would be safer to NOT go to the cottage with my son's family and then I don't have to worry much about ticks.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> This product sounds like it could work but I wonder if its safe to use along with the Revolution. I don't want to stop the Revolution because I've always used it and we are In a high risk area for heartworm but since it protects against fleas too it worries me to be doubling the flea protection. Ugh decisions. I've already pretty much decided that it would be safer to NOT go to the cottage with my son's family and then I don't have to worry much about ticks.


I thought I saw that question answered on their site somewhere, maybe under FAQ.
They are super helpful on the phone. I would def ask that vip question.
I use the home formula too, honestly, It works great! If I didnt find this, I wouldnt know what I would do. I have tried so many different products and this has been the only one that works. The only time I have found a tick was when I didnt spray them, early in the season.
I was giving Mika a bath a few weeks ago and Im scrubbing her dirty little face, over and over again. Once I put my reading glasses on did I realize she had 4 ticks on her face, right under her eyes. She was only out for a few min that day and I thought it was too early on to worry, now I know they are out full blast, but havent seen a one since I started spraying :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I thought I saw that question answered on their site somewhere, maybe under FAQ.
> They are super helpful on the phone. I would def ask that vip question.
> I use the home formula too, honestly, It works great! If I didnt find this, I wouldnt know what I would do. I have tried so many different products and this has been the only one that works. The only time I have found a tick was when I didnt spray them, early in the season.
> I was giving Mika a bath a few weeks ago and Im scrubbing her dirty little face, over and over again. Once I put my reading glasses on did I realize she had 4 ticks on her face, right under her eyes. She was only out for a few min that day and I thought it was too early on to worry, now I know they are out full blast, but havent seen a one since I started spraying :thumbsup:


I read the FAQ's and they said that people would probably want to discontinue use of other flea and tick or spot on applications so that answers my question....I'm not going to stop using the Revolution....it's just too risky. Plus I don't have a choice anyways, they also say "*Due to Canadian regulations, we are not able to ship our products into the country at this time." 
*


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I read the FAQ's and they said that people would probably want to discontinue use of other flea and tick or spot on applications so that answers my question....I'm not going to stop using the Revolution....it's just too risky. Plus I don't have a choice anyways, they also say "*Due to Canadian regulations, we are not able to ship our products into the country at this time."
> *


Well...that solves that! So sorry


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Timely topic for me. My vet suggested Bravecto for mine little ones just last week. I told her I was going to have to research it first (which I haven't done yet, so I'm no help here).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Timely topic for me. My vet suggested Bravecto for mine little ones just last week. I told her I was going to have to research it first (which I haven't done yet, so I'm no help here).


The problem with bravecto is that it's giving once every 2-3 months, so if there are side effects, which there are many, there is no going back. They use this for mange as well, as I was offered this for my Lacie's Dermodex mange. Bravecto Flea Medication Suspected in Numerous Dog Deaths Worldwide


----------



## Isabel Ricart (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi! I'm late for the conversation but I also have this dilemma. My vet has always prescribed Simparica I did a lot of research on my own because I felt like I was giving her poison or affecting her life in a bad way. All I can say is that I give Simparica only when I'm going to the beach, or to the mountains. I live in the Caribbean so I have beaches, mountains, rivers, all of it. There are a lot of ticks and fleas here so It really gives me peace of mind to have her protected from these horrible bugs. I don't give her the pill monthly nor Bravecto because I feel its just too much for her system. 
Simparica has a lot of research done and it's very effective throughout the whole 35 days. From all the preventives out there I can state that Simparica really does deliver. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Isabel Ricart said:


> Hi! I'm late for the conversation but I also have this dilemma. My vet has always prescribed Simparica I did a lot of research on my own because I felt like I was giving her poison or affecting her life in a bad way. All I can say is that I give Simparica only when I'm going to the beach, or to the mountains. I live in the Caribbean so I have beaches, mountains, rivers, all of it. There are a lot of ticks and fleas here so It really gives me peace of mind to have her protected from these horrible bugs. I don't give her the pill monthly nor Bravecto because I feel its just too much for her system.
> Simparica has a lot of research done and it's very effective throughout the whole 35 days. From all the preventives out there I can state that Simparica really does deliver.
> Hope this helps.


There have been sooo many complaints regarding Simparica and a petition on taking it off the market Sign the Petition
Imo, maybe a larger dog body can handle these meds but small breeds seem to be at a higher risk. There are so many alternatives that are natural and really work to protect our fluffs than these chemicals that are killing so many.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is an old post but I never ended up using either of those products......too risky. My sister used simparica in her German Sheppard this spring and the dog had seizures from the medication. My daughter had tried bravecto in her bulldog and he threw up and was lethargic from it.


----------

